# Need help from a Canon 350D user



## Josh66 (Jan 13, 2008)

My LCD is broken and I need to clean my sensor...  (I will send my camera in for repair eventually...)

Could someone please tell me _exactly_ what buttons I need to push to turn cleaning mode on?
(Everything works, I just can't see the menu...)

I thought about putting it into Bulb and doing it that way...but it seems too risky.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 13, 2008)

I always understood the 350D _didn't_ have an automatic sensor cleaner. If you access the manual online, page 39-40 speaks of how to lock up the mirror and then use a rubber blower to blow away dust on the surface of the sensor.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 13, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> I always understood the 350D _didn't_ have an automatic sensor cleaner, it just has mirror lock for when the sensor is cleaned manually.


Exactly (but it opens the shutter too, not just the mirror), but since I can't see anything on the LCD I need step by step directions on what buttons to push to get there in the menu.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 13, 2008)

I've sent you a PM. You can access the manual at http://www.cleaningdigitalcameras.com/pdf/EOSDRXT350DIM-EN.pdf  See page 39-40 re sensor cleaning


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 13, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> If you access the manual online, page 39-40 speaks of how to lock up the mirror and then use a rubber blower to blow away dust on the surface of the sensor.


I have the paper copy here (didn't think to check there, I didn't think it would have pictures of the menu.  Page numbers are the same...btw).

To access cleaning mode I need to:
Push "Menu"
Push "Right" 4 times (or push "Left" 1 time)
Push "Down" 6 times
Push "Set"
Push "Set" again
I'm not sure about step 5...  I don't know if the "OK" or the "Cancel" button will be highlighted by default.  I think it'll be the "OK" button, but I'm not sure.


......I just tried the above list, it didn't work so I started pushing buttons and it went into cleaning mode.  I forgot what buttons I pushed though.  I'll figure this out soon...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 13, 2008)

OK, I got it.  Just in case anyone else runs into the same problem here's the steps:


Push "Menu"
Push "Right" 4 times, OR push "Left" 1 time (both ways get you to the same place)
Push "Down" 6 times
Push "Set"
Push "Right" 1 time (pushing "Left" probably works too, but I pushed "Right"...)
Push "Set"


----------

